# PVC window sills



## thegal59 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a couple of wooden window sills that have rotted out and need replacing. A friend suggested that I replace them with PVC window sills to avoid the rot happening again.

Are PVC sills worth the additional price? How well do they accept/hold a paint job? Any information on advantages/disadvantages would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

pvc stuff is great but for the most part, but id keep it outside the building, I have used it inside my house for arches, it is not the best stuff when it come to painting. You can paint it but the paint scratches off much easier than wood.
there are paints for plastic but the colors are limited.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The rot is from water instrusion from outside
If this is not fixed then the wall will rot out


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Agreed - need to fix the problem of what is causing the rotting...


----------



## thegal59 (Sep 19, 2009)

*thanks for your comments*

The sills are actually exterior sills, so luckily I have no interior damage. I can't afford to replace all my sills, just the 2 rotted ones, so was worried that the PVC would stand out if it wouldn't hold paint, etc.
Thanks again.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you speaking of the window "sill" on the inside of the window or the bottom of the actual window frame that the bottom of the window sash closes on?? If it's the "frame" or even just the outer 1-1/2" piece of "nosing" (which is a separate piece and replaceable), I'd highly recommend the PVC. It's paint-able and will last "forever". Follow mfgr.'s recommendation for priming/painting. If it's the actual interior "sill" on the inside of the window, I haven't seen any window "stool" (actual term) made of PVC in this area. As others have mentioned, I wouldn't use PVC for an interior application. And if it IS on the inside, you DO have a water intrusion problem that needs attention asap....


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Neither have I heard of plastic stool but I would assume the procedure would be the same as for wood trim. Here is a Video with my hero Tommy Silva demonstrating the steps. Check out the way he gets the length (no tape measure) of of the Side & Top trim. You won't have to do that if the existing trim is OK

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20046338,00.html
.


----------



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

what kind of blade cuts through the PVC sills? If you have to rip it.


----------



## willcmjr (Sep 14, 2009)

Same blades at wood, it works just like wood. But you want to run it through quick, use sharp blades, router bits, etc. as it can get burn marks.

Buy a small piece and try Sherwin Williams Adhesion Primer on it, with your desired paint over it. Or one of the "VinylSafe" products, without primer. That will give you and indication if you like the product, adhesion, etc.

Billy


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

UpComingBuilder said:


> what kind of blade cuts through the PVC sills? If you have to rip it.


I've used regular carbide tipped blades on Azek with NO problems. When cutting it looks like a snowstorm.

Azek PVC might have better chemistry than a generic PVC sill. I've never seen one.
.


----------

